# Flambeau/ Lohman Antler Mounting Kit



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Anyone use the kit pictured below? How do they work for smaller antler mounts? I have a few smaller racks from years past that need a good looking mounting option. Any pics showing how they look with smaller racks would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

that looks crappy, walnut creek hardwoods has an antler mounting kit with every thing you need


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it looks terrible too.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

McKenzie and Rinehart have great professional kits that has everything you need to make a great looking antler mount.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> McKenzie and Rinehart have great professional kits that has everything you need to make a great looking antler mount.


I looked up the McKenzie but couldn't seem to find the Rinehart....


----------

